# Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?



## Calimero2004 (3 Februar 2009)

Hallo...wer hat Erfahrung mit der Premium SMS Dienst Nummer :

0172 227 0333 ??? Dieser dubiose "Dienst" zieht seit August 08 monatlich ohne Bestellung und  ohne jegliche Nutzung meinerseits  4,19 Euro ab.

 Ich habe im Juli 08 beim RTL Shop zwei Handys KG chocolate KG800 zum
Eröffnungsangebot von Phonehouse für monatlich 1,95 Euro Mindestumsatz  so hieß es in der Werbung - bestellt.

Die kamen dann auch und der Vertrag sah da schon etwas anders aus , so daß ich gleich Widerspruch einlegte.
 Dann schrieb Phonehouse, daß es bei 1,95 Euro bleibt.

So weit - so gut.

Plötzlich aber tauchte in der Augustabrechnung ein Posten auf ,den ich
nicht kannte und nicht bestellt habe.

Ich habe mich sogleich beschwert bei Phonehouse und die wollten mir unterstellen , daß ich die SMS selber hingeschickt habe.

Erst einmal war es lt. dieser SMS früh morgens 06.30 Uhr - um diese Zeit
schlafe ich noch./ Vorruhestand/

Ich habe erst einmal UNTER VORBEHALT besagte 4,19 Euro bezahlt und dachte mir , daß es sich klären wird und ich mein Geld zurück bekomme.

Aber nichts da - den nächsten Monat das gleiche Spiel - ich habe aber nicht bezahlt und das Phonehouse mitgeteilt.

Die schrieben ich sollte mich an Vodafone wenden - habe ich gemacht -
Vodafone verwies mich wieder an Phonehouse.

Im November 08 kam plötzlich keine Rechnung von diesem "Dienst" und ich dachte mir , endlich haben die es begriffen.

Fehlanzeige - im Dezember 08 ging das ganze Spiel von vorne 
los. Mittlerweile hatte ich die SIMKARTE von Phonehouse aber längst aus dem Handy entfernt und durch eine Prepairkarte ersetzt.
Sie war also im Dezember 08 gar nicht  mehr im Handy und trotzdem soll ich eine SMS an diese 0172 227 0333 geschickt haben, obwohl ich mich seit August 08 laufend beschwere und reklamiere.
Also bekloppt bin ich nicht .......

Hinzu kommt , daß meine Handys ( eines hat meine Bekannte ) gesperrt wurden am 15.12.08 , weil ich angeblich im Zahlungsverzug sei.

Dafür hatte Phonehouse eine Rechnung von über 80 Euro Handysperre berechnet.

Ich fiel aus allen Wolken und wurde dermaßen wütend , daß ein entsprechender Einschreibebrief mit Rückschein und den beiden SIMKARTEN an den Geschäftsführere Phonehouse abgesandt wurde von mir. / 24.01.2009 /

Am 30.01.2009 bekam ich auch endlich eine Antwort auf meine Reklamtion vom 13.01.2009. /Kundenbetreuung 

Da hieß es - man hätte alles überprüft und es wäre ALLES richtig.
Wenn ich die Rechnung nicht zahlen würde drohten sie mit Inkasso usw.

Dann überprüft ICH die mitgeschickten Kontoauszüge und siehe da:

Nichts hatte seine Richtigkeit !!! Ich habe am 08.01.2009 sofort nach Erhalt der Rechnung den Betrag von 17.60 Euro eingezahlt - nachweislich.

Hinzu kommt , daß ich 2 x 1,95 Euro für Monat Dezember 08 und 2 X 1,95 Euro schon für Januar 09 bezahlt habe, obwohl die noch gar nciht da ist. Aber ich habe ja nichts genutzt - also zahle ich nur wie vereinbart 2 x 1,95 Euro und 1 x 1,29 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr Überweisung, da ich die Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen habe.

Meine Zahlung von 17.60 Euro vom 08.01.2009 war nicht aufgeführt und am 15.01.09 hat man dann einfach und willkürlich beide Handykarten gesperrt  und mir die Rechnung von über 80 Euro presentiert.

          Wegen falscher Abrechnung von Phonehouse !!!!!!!!

Also was soll man dazu sagen?? ! 

Jetzt habe ich wieder dem Geschäftsführer geschrieben - was für eine unglaubliche Schluderei dort bei Phonehouse passiert und den Kunden auch noch gedroht wird ,obwohl der Fehler nachweislich bei PHONEHOUSE liegt.

Ich bin sehr gespannt , ob im Januar 09 wieder eine SMS an diese dubiose Nummer gegangen ist , denn ich hatte weder die SIMKARTE im Handy und ab 24.01.09 schon gar nicht mehr in meinem Besitz , da bereits brieflich unterwegs an PHONEHOUSE.

Dann muß ja ein "Geist" der Nummer eine SMS geschickt haben - aber da es ein SMS Dienst sein soll - können die mit Sicherheit auch manipulieren.

Jedenfalls bezahle ich diese Beträge nicht - habe nichts bestellt - nichts genutzt und weiß nicht einmal was das für ein "Dienst" sein soll.

Ich scheue mich auch nicht einen Anwalt einzuschalten , denn so viel
Unverschämtheit ist mir noch nicht passiert.

Wer von Euch hat mit dieser Nummer ähnliche Erfahrung  oder überhaupt mit solchen Abzockern??



Melde mich wieder , wenn ich neue Nachricht habe.

LG Calimero


----------



## Sirius (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*

Die Rufnummer  0172-2270333 sowie auch  0172-2270000 gehört der Vodafone SMS-Zentrale und ist die Standard-Nummer für den SMS-Versand im D2-Netz. Da ist wohl etwas durcheinander geraten.

http://www.telespiegel.de/html/sms-kurzmitteilungszentralen.html


----------



## Calimero2004 (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*



Sirius schrieb:


> Die Rufnummer 0172-2270333 sowie auch 0172-2270000 gehört der Vodafone SMS-Zentrale und ist die Standard-Nummer für den SMS-Versand im D2-Netz. Da ist wohl etwas durcheinander geraten.
> 
> SMS-Kurzmitteilungszentralen - Übersicht


 

Hallöchen...von wem durcheinander geraten?? Mir hat man gesagt , daß ist ein Premium Dienst und die steht ja auch bei mir auf der Rechnung als dieser.

 Werde ja sehen was bei raus kommt - jedenfalls habe ich nichts bestellt - genutzt oder dergleichen.

Bei Vodafone habe ich mich ja laufend beschwert - die haben mich , wie schon vorher erwähnt an Phonehouse verwiesen....mein Account bei Vodafone D2 weist keinerlei Abo oder dergleiche auf. Nichts!!!!!!

Das soll nun jemand verstehen....LG Calimero


----------



## Calimero2004 (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*

Da steht VODAFONE D2 Message PLUS ??????


----------



## Sirius (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*



Calimero2004 schrieb:


> Da steht VODAFONE D2 Message PLUS ??????


Wo? :roll:


Wer ist dein Mobilfunkanbieter?
Was hast du für einen Tarif?

Die Rufnummer 0172 227 0333 ist mit Sicherheit kein Premiumdienst!  Sind noch weitere Infos zu diesem "Premiumdienst" angegeben? Hast du die Rechnung zu Ende gelesen?


BTW: Bei mir im Handy ist die 0172 227 0333 unter "Versandzentrale" (Einstellungen->SMS-Versand) eingetragen  (D2-Netz). Für eine SMS zahle ich aber nur ein paar Cent.


----------



## Calimero2004 (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*



Sirius schrieb:


> Wo? :roll:
> 
> 
> Wer ist dein Mobilfunkanbieter?
> ...


 

Mein Anbieter ist Phonehouse - Vodafone D2 

*Leistungen The Phone House Telecom GmbH*
*Mobilfunk - Grundpreise*
Anrufbeantworter Standard monatlich 0,00
Grundpreis kostenfrei monatlich 0,00
*Mobilfunk - Gutschriften*
Monatliches Guthaben 8, - EUR -6,72​

​​*Mobilfunk - Verbindungspreise 5 CENT TARIF 60/30 gesamt 8,36*
Mindestumsatz 8,36​

​​*Mobilfunk - Kurznachrichtendienst SMS Anzahl*
*SMS-Dienste über +491722270222*
SMS-Versand ins Vodafone-Netz 01.10.08-31.10.08 44 7,03 
*Summe SMS-Dienste über +491722270222 44 7,03*​


*SMS-Dienste über +491722270333*​​Content-Dienst: Diverse je 4,99 EUR 01.10.08-31.10.08 2 8,39​

​​*Summe SMS-Dienste über +491722270333 2 8,39*​

*Mobilfunk - MMS-Dienst Anzahl*​ 
*MMS-Dienste von Vodafone*​​MMS netzintern bis 30 KB 25.10.08-25.10.08 1 0,33
*Summe MMS-Dienste von Vodafone 1 0,33*​

*******************************************************

*Hallo....das ist die Rechnung von Oktober 08.*

*Diese 0172 227 0333 muß ein Premium Dienst sein , denn dieser hat ja genannte 2 x 4,19 Euro berechnet und ist als dieser bei dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis*
*ausgewiesen.*

*Auf der Rechung sind sogar zwei SMS Dienste ??!*

*Und nach wie vor - ich habe niemals solch einen Mehrwertdienst bestellt - genutzt oder sonst etwas.*

*Warum sind hier überhaupt zwei Dienste aufgeführt ??*

*LG Calimero*


----------



## Calimero2004 (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*



Sirius schrieb:


> Wo? :roll:
> 
> 
> Wer ist dein Mobilfunkanbieter?
> ...


 

  Hier steht es - bei dem Link , den Du mir geschickt hast..
Vodafone (Message Plus)
+491722270333​

   LG Calimero


----------



## Calimero2004 (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*



Calimero2004 schrieb:


> Hier steht es - bei dem Link , den Du mir geschickt hast..
> 
> Vodafone (Message Plus)
> 
> ...


 

Dieser Link SMS-Kurzmitteilungszentralen - Übersicht


----------



## Sirius (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*



Calimero2004 schrieb:


> *SMS-Dienste über +491722270333*
> Content-Dienst: Diverse je 4,99 EUR 01.10.08-31.10.08 2 8,39
> 
> *Summe SMS-Dienste über +491722270333 2 8,39*



Das steht, dass du 2 Premium-SMS zu je 4,99 verschickt hast ("*Content-Dienst*"), die über (und nicht an!) die 01722270333 gesendet wurden.

Es steht leider nicht die Premium-Kurzwahl der Ziele in der Rechnung. Schau mal in die Liste der gesendeten SMS auf dem Handy, ob die da noch auftauchen.


----------



## Calimero2004 (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*



Sirius schrieb:


> Das steht, dass du 2 Premium-SMS zu je 4,99 verschickt hast ("*Content-Dienst*"), die über (und nicht an!) die 01722270333 gesendet wurden.
> 
> Es steht leider nicht die Premium-Kurzwahl der Ziele in der Rechnung. Schau mal in die Liste der gesendeten SMS auf dem Handy, ob die da noch auftauchen.


 


Guten Morgen!

Danke, daß Du Dich so dafür interessierst .


 Also in meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis steht 
 
31.10. 06:33 Premium Dienst Mehrwertdienst MWD  1  4,19  Euro



Ich habe keine SMS an diesen Premium Dienst geschickt - das ist es ja was ich unverschämt finde.

Diese Simkarte habe ich längst aus meinem Handy entfernt aber trotzdem wurden immer wieder 4,19 Euro berechnet.

Die Simkarte habe ich am 24.01.2009 an Phonehouse zurück geschickt - habe ich aber alles geschrieben in meinem Beitrag.

Ich weiß wirklich nicht wer und was dieser mysteriöse "Dienst" sein soll - habe auch nie solchen in irgendeiner Weise genutzt.

Die berechnen Leistungen , die sie nie erbracht haben und ich nicht einmal weiß was das überhaupt sein soll.

Selbst Vodafone D2 verweist mich immer wieder an Phonehouse und die mich an Vodafone D2????

Ein irres Spielchen.....aber gefallen lase ich mir das nicht ,denn dieser Anbieter soll mir beweisen , daß von meinem Handy  SMS an ihn gegangen sein sollen und welche Leistung erbracht wurde??

Kann nicht sein , weil ich keine SMS an den Unbekannten geschickt habe.

Ich habe schon einige Zeit eine Prepairkarte und komischer Weise ist da nichts passiert.

Auch kann man bei Phonehouse keinen aktuellen Kontostand abrufen - schon verdächtig.


Wurde mir gesagt , das wäre technisch nicht möglich ??????!!!

LG Calimero ( alias Reni)


----------



## blowfish (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*

Hallo Calimero
Du verbeisst dich immer wieder in die 0172 227 0333.
Du hast keine SMS an diese Nummer geschickt aber irgendwie zwei Kurzwahl Nummern. Ich könnte mir da vorstellen Werbung: Senden sie Katze oder Hund an die 773355 (Phantasienummer). Kostet dann eben 4,99€ pro SMS. 
Aber wenn du die SIM nicht mehr hast, ist das wohl auch nicht mehr gespeichert oder eventuell noch auf dem Handy gespeichert. Wenn die SMS nicht gelöscht wurden. Vielleicht auch irgend ein Handyspiel?


----------



## Calimero2004 (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*



blowfish schrieb:


> Hallo Calimero
> Du verbeisst dich immer wieder in die 0172 227 0333.
> Du hast keine SMS an diese Nummer geschickt aber irgendwie zwei Kurzwahl Nummern. Ich könnte mir da vorstellen Werbung: Senden sie Katze oder Hund an die 773355 (Phantasienummer). Kostet dann eben 4,99€ pro SMS.
> Aber wenn du die SIM nicht mehr hast, ist das wohl auch nicht mehr gespeichert oder eventuell noch auf dem Handy gespeichert. Wenn die SMS nicht gelöscht wurden. Vielleicht auch irgend ein Handyspiel?


*********************************************************


Nein....wirklich nicht!  Ich spiele nicht - bin 60 Jahre "jung" und benutze eigentlich kaum ein Handy.

Jetzt schon gar nicht mehr - ich habe wirklich keine SMS an irgendeinen
"Dienst" verschickt - lediglich an eine bestimmte  private Handynummer,die auch aufgeführt ist und von dem anderen "SMS Dienst" verschickt wurde.

Das ist ja auch okey . aber nicht  dieser komische "Premium Dienst" -
immer morgens gegen 06.30 Uhr - unmöglich - da schlafe ich noch.

Nein, da stimmt etwas nicht und ich bin sehr gespannt , ob jetzt wieder
eine "SMS" an diesen Dienst gegangen ist, seit die SIMKARTE wieder bei
Phonehouse ist.

Jedenfalls lasse ich das überprüfen , denn auch die Rechnung von Phonehouse war falsch, trotz Beteuerung - es wäre alles überprüft und richtig.   Nichts war richtig!!!!

Man kann niemandem trauen und jetzt schon gar nicht mehr.

Also noch einmal - ich habe niemals einen Premium Dienst bestellt oder irgendwelche Leistung erhalten ???!!!! Weiß nicht einmal was das sein soll..

LG Calimero


----------



## Calimero2004 (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*

******************************************************


     Jetzt ist noch eine Rufnummer aufgetaucht in der neuen Abrechnung ,
     obwohl ich den gesamten januar 2009 keine SIMKARTE im Handy hatte

     Wîeder dieser mysteriöser Premium Dienst 4,19 Euro und nach meinen 
     sämtlichen beschwerde seit August 08 wurde die Taktik geändert.

     Seit ich geschrieben habe  daß ich um die Zeit 06.30 Uhr noch gar  
     wach bin ,um eine SMS zu schreiben , wurde prompt die  Zeit  geändert

    Jetzt soll es am 17.01.2009 um 07.40 Uhr gewesen sein -lachhaft  -
    meine Simkarte war gar nicht mehr im Handy.

   Komischerweise ist kein einziger Verbindungsnachweis - aber ausgerechnet dieser Premium Dienst , dem ich eine SMS geschickt haben soll . steht da.:-?

Also wie dämlich muß man sein, um da nicht zu erkennen , was gespielt wird.

 Plötzlich taucht noch eine Nummer auf 0172 3364705 am 23.01.2009 
- da war meine SIMKARTE schon im Brief und auf dem Wege zum Geschäftsführer Phonehouse.

Das ist vielleicht ein Unternehmen ....:wall:Mal sehen wie es nun weiter geht  - habe bereits einen erneuten Widerspruch abgeschickt.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## blowfish (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*

Hallo Calimero
Ich denke bald, es handelt sich dabei um irgendein ABO. Klingeltöne oder was weis ich. Da werden dann eben 4,99€ abgezogen, ohne dass du irgend eine SMS absetzen musst.


----------



## Calimero2004 (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*



blowfish schrieb:


> Hallo Calimero
> Ich denke bald, es handelt sich dabei um irgendein ABO. Klingeltöne oder was weis ich. Da werden dann eben 4,99€ abgezogen, ohne dass du irgend eine SMS absetzen musst.


 


Ich habe bei Vodafone nachgefragt - nachgeschaut - nichts!

Kein ABO :unzufrieden: und ständig dieser Abzug - ich habe wirklich kein Abo abgeschlossen .

Weiß nicht einmal was das für ein Anbieter sein soll - keinerlei Leistung ect.

Dann werde ich es darauf ankommen lassen , denn ich weiß ja nicht an wen ich mich noch wenden soll.

Dieser mysteriöse Anbieter wird ja wohl sein Geld für eine NICHT geleistete
Dienstleistung haben wollen und muß somit seine Anonymität preis geben.

Kein Phonehouse - kein Vodafone D2 kann mir diesen Premium Dienst nennen - nicht einmal beim Einzelverbindungsnachweise??? !

Verstehe ich nicht!  Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*

Hallo, würde das Thema gerne wieder aufgreifen. Bei mir tauchen seit ca. einem halben Jahr genau die gleichen "mystriösen" Rechnungsposten auf. 

Mobilfunk - Kurznachrichtendienst SMS Anzahl
SMS-Dienste über +491722270333
Java-Download: Diverse je 4,99 21.01.09-21.01.09 1                                    4,19
Content-Dienst: Diverse je 2,99 EUR 20.01.09-20.01.09 1                              2,51
Summe SMS-Dienste über +491722270333 2                                               6,70

Auch ich habe bei VodafoneLive angefragt (obwohl ich mir sicher war, kein Abo bestellt zu haben), ob Abos bestehen, was verneint wurde. Ich habe auch bei Jamba nachgesehen, ebenfalls Fehlanzeige. Da diese merkwürdigen Dienste einen Drittel meiner Handyrechnung darstellen geht mir das ganze doch ziemlich gegen den Strich. 

Hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee? Hat es vielleicht mit Phonehouse zu tun und ie blicken das nur wieder nich? Wäre nicht das erste Mal... 

Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## CaligulaMinus (10 September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*

Hallo allerseits!

Mein Problem mit der 0172 2270333 tauchte erstmals im Juni auf, als ich in Italien im Kurzurlaub war. Plötzlich tauchten in der Rechnung 4 Posten auf "Verbindung SMS Versand im Ausland" und schlugen mit je 41 Ct zu Buche. Mit Sicherheit habe ich keine SMS aus Italien verschickt, zumal auch die Uhrzeiten unmöglich waren unter anderem 5.30 Uhr morgens. Eine Anfrage bei 1&1 ergab, dass dies eine Nummer von Vodafone sei. Erstattet wurde mir natürlich nichts. Bei Vodafone habe ich bisher noch nicht nachgehakt.

Heute bekam ich die Rechnung für September und wieder waren 3 SMS an diese Nummer aus dem Ausland (Österreich) drauf, Kosten diesmal je 13 Ct. Ist zwar nicht viel, aber dennoch wüsste ich gern, was da passiert. Vielleicht sollte man mal die Verbraucherzentrale oder Akte09 oder sowas einschalten. Wenn das mit vielen Vodafone-Kunden so gemacht wird, kommt da ja auch ganz schön was zusammen!

Gruß
Alfred


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*



CaligulaMinus schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal die Verbraucherzentrale oder Akte09 oder sowas einschalten.


Sollen die das für dich klären? Frage doch erstmal bei Voda an, es ist schließlich deine Rechnung die belastet ist. Außerdem, die Nummer ist die der Kurzmitteilungszentrale von D2 "MassagePlus".


----------



## CaligulaMinus (10 September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*

Danke, Reducal, für den Hinweis. Ist mir schon klar, was das für eine Nummer ist. Dennoch bleibt ungeklärt, warum mein Handy ohne mein Zutun diese Nummer angerufen haben soll und das immer nur vom Ausland aus.

Da ich jedoch aus den vorigen Posts rauslesen konnte, dass Vodafone immer nur an den Handy-Provider zurückverweist, dachte ich, ich kann mir die Anfrage dort sparen. Aber wenn Du meinst, nehm ich mir mal die Zeit ...


----------



## Marco (10 September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*



CaligulaMinus schrieb:


> Danke, Reducal, für den Hinweis. Ist mir schon klar, was das für eine Nummer ist. Dennoch bleibt ungeklärt, warum mein Handy ohne mein Zutun diese Nummer angerufen haben soll und das immer nur vom Ausland aus.



Hallo? Hier geht es nicht um anrufen! Noch einmal, die Nummer ist die Kurzmitteilungszentrale von Vodafone.

Gruß Marco


----------



## CalugulaMinus (14 September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*

Sorry, ich meinte natürlich: Dennoch bleibt ungeklärt, warum mein Handy ohne mein Zutun eine Kurzmitteilung über die Kurzmitteilungszentrale von Vodafone geschickt haben soll. Ich denke, dafür wäre die Kurzmitteilungszentrale von D2-Vodafone (das ist nämlich diese Nummer 0172 2270333) ja zuständig. Oder anders gesagt, warum stellt Vodafone meinem Provider 1&1 3 SMS-Verbindungen Ausland in Rechnung, die dann mir belastet werden, wo ich doch gar keine SMS aus dem Ausland über die Kurzmitteilungszentrale von D2-Vodafone (0172 2270333) geschickt habe. Ich sollte mal bei Vodafone nachfragen.


----------



## CaligulaMinus (21 September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Premium SMS Dienst 0172 227 0333 ?*

Wie erwartet: Vodafone verweist mich wieder an 1&1! Ich werde jetzt erstmal die Rechnung von 1&1 stornieren und den Rechnungsbetrag ohne den Betrag überweisen, der für den Vodafone-Dienst berechnet wurde. Mal sehen, was draus wird ...


----------

